# Ouvrir fichier par double clic



## Ron101 (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai acheté un Macbook Pro il y a quelque mois ayant la version 10.6.2

Mon problème est que, lorsque je souhaite ouvrir un dossier ou bien un fichier, le double-clic de fonctionne pas (ni le "enter") et je suis donc forcé de faire *cmd + o* .

Si vous pouviez m'aider en me disant comment activer l'utilisation du double-clic vous me serez d'une très grande aide!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2010)

Le double clic est actif par défaut.
Par contre ta machine n'est pas à jour : commence peut être par mettre à jour ton OS (après avoir sauvegardé tes données) + reconstruction des autorisations, ça va peut être remttere les choses au carré.

Peut être aussi aller jeter un coup d'oeil dans Préférences Système / Trackpad, peut être qch à cocher / décocher ? (pas de portable sous la main pour tester)


----------



## Jacques L (15 Août 2010)

Dans préférences système>trackpad ce peut être la vitesse du double clic qui est mal réglée, et même si je n'ai pas de souris je me rappelle qu'il y a une coche pour ignorer le trackpad quand la souris est branchée, sinon toujours dans préférence système>clavier>raccourcis, vérifier s'il n'y a pas une coche bizarre.

De toute façon avant toute chose suivre les conseils de Sly54 pour les MàJ et autorisations


----------



## Ron101 (23 Août 2010)

J'ai changé la vitesse du double-clic et ça fonctionne. Merci beaucoup!


----------

